
Show HN: Open-Source Music Streams Made with Loops and Randomness - toricalea
https://celody.com/hnlaunch.html
======
leshokunin
This works really well! How’s the music generated? The quality seems a lot
higher than the few ML generated music examples I’ve seen so far.

